# Free Iphone ringtones



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey guys found a kool way around not having to buy ringtones for ur iphone u can make them if u change the file name etc heres a link 
YouTube - How to Make iPhone/ 3G Ringtones Yourself
Have fun


----------



## lanad (Jul 22, 2008)

That looks like a great way to get around the technicalities! However, what about for mac? it says its windows only.. although someone commented saying it's do-able for mac, it's just the buttons are different. (obviously). so maybe we should start searching for one that explains how to do it on a mac? I'm not a technical kind of gal, so it would be great to have step by step instructions just incase something goes wrong (I wouldn't know how to fix it) :lmao:


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Its super easy on a mac. Just open the song or sound you want in garageband and export it as a ringtone.


----------



## lanad (Jul 22, 2008)

great! thanks for the help!


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's that friggin easy? Crap. Wish I'd known that a while ago. Thanks man.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Np


----------



## pyjamasam (Jul 22, 2008)

A summary of the youtube video (and yes it works on a mac as well - I have made a few this way)

- Right click on the song and pick get info and go to the options tab.
- Set the start and end times to be where you want the ringtone to start and end (if you actually want to make a short ring tone. If you want the entire song you can skip this step)
- Hit Ok
- Right click on the song again and pick convert to AAC (make sure your import settings are set to AAC (mp3 won't work for this))
- It will convert your song and add it to your library (doubling the song in your library but thats ok for now).
- Right click on the newly added song and pick Show In Finder (can't remember what it is on the PC, but there is an equilivant)
- Move the file that it shows you to your desktop
- Remove the duplicate song from itunes now
- Rename the file you moved to your desktop to be whatever.m4r (you will have to turn on the option to see file extensions on both the PC and Mac if you want to do this).
- Drag this newly renamed file back into iTunes. It should show up in the Ringtones category.
- Done.

I haven't tried this with protected AAC files, but it works with un-protected and mp3s.

- Oh and if you set the length of the song in the first step make sure you reset it or next time you try to listen to that song it will be short.

Really all the ringtones are are AAC files with the .m4r extension.

Hope this helps. If anybody needs some clarification please let me know.
chris.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I dont think protected AAC files will work


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm doing this on my Mac Powerbook running itunes 7.7. When I get to the conversion step, I only see "convert to Mp3". I don't see the convert to AAC option. Suffice to say I couldn't make this ringtone thing work. Any idea?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

sdm688 said:


> I'm doing this on my Mac Powerbook running itunes 7.7. When I get to the conversion step, I only see "convert to Mp3". I don't see the convert to AAC option. Suffice to say I couldn't make this ringtone thing work. Any idea?


I'm telling you, if you have a Mac, Garageband its MUCH easier! Just click Send to iTunes as Ringtone and you're done!


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

slicecom said:


> I'm telling you, if you have a Mac, Garageband its MUCH easier! Just click Send to iTunes as Ringtone and you're done!


Only problem is I'm on Garageband 2 only as I never bought the 08 suite. Any work around here?


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

sdm688 said:


> I'm doing this on my Mac Powerbook running itunes 7.7. When I get to the conversion step, I only see "convert to Mp3". I don't see the convert to AAC option. Suffice to say I couldn't make this ringtone thing work. Any idea?


You have to change your import options. Go to iTunes>Preferences. Then click on the "Advanced" tab, and then the "Importing" tab. Then change the "Import Using:" option from MP3 to AAC. That should do the trick.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

g.c.87 said:


> You have to change your import options. Go to iTunes>Preferences. Then click on the "Advanced" tab, and then the "Importing" tab. Then change the "Import Using:" option from MP3 to AAC. That should do the trick.


Thanks Man, it worked like a charm!

HELLO custom free ring tones


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

How do you add more than one ringtone using this method?

I made two different ones, but when i manually add the two of them, it adds the ringtone listed in itunes first ftwice


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

sdm688 said:


> Only problem is I'm on Garageband 2 only as I never bought the 08 suite. Any work around here?


try export song to disk, saving it as an aac file with .m4a extension. Then you will need to rename the extension to .m4r and import that newly renamed file into your iTunes library.


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

I've done all of this, and have a song converted, and when I check the info, it says it's an AIFF ringtone file, but I can't add it to the Ringtone folder on the sidebar of itunes. I've even tried changing the extension to m4r in the saved location. Hmmm, what am I missing that you guys are finding so easy?

b


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

sdm688 said:


> I'm doing this on my Mac Powerbook running itunes 7.7. When I get to the conversion step, I only see "convert to Mp3". I don't see the convert to AAC option. Suffice to say I couldn't make this ringtone thing work. Any idea?


Go to the iTunes preferences, and change the Import settings to AAC instead of MP3. Then the command changes to "Convert to AAC."


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I finally got this to work! I have a bunch of my own stuff I wanted as a ringtone and don't have iL 08. Muchos gracias to the op.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

I found a method i believe is even easier and it is on the web at Audiko it converts for you and they have a data base as well you can download from


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

croatsensation said:


> I found a method i believe is even easier and it is on the web at Audiko it converts for you and they have a data base as well you can download from


This is basically the same method with a LOT of waiting involved. It is easiest to just do it in iTunes.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

On a mac there is more waiting involved with me to do it manually then with this website. I do no have garage band that allows me to make a ringtone. This is great as it has a huge repository of ringtones already which cuts down on finding and making it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

croatsensation said:


> On a mac there is more waiting involved with me to do it manually then with this website. I do no have garage band that allows me to make a ringtone. This is great as it has a huge repository of ringtones already which cuts down on finding and making it.


It takes you that long to drag to desktop, rename extension, and drag back to iTunes? How old IS your Mac?


----------

